
Power Balance admits no science behind wristbands - MichaelApproved
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_balance_bracelets
======
MichaelApproved
_The company wrote: "We admit that there is no credible scientific evidence
that supports our claims." It also agreed to give refunds to customers who
believe they were cheated._

These types of companies who make outrageous statements and pretend to have
science behind them should be forced to give double the money back, or more.

The problem with an even refund is that the company losses almost nothing for
making the false claim. Chances are it got them more sales, even if you
include the cost of refunds. And the person returning the product never gets a
full refund when you include shipping and the time it takes to deal with the
hassle.

To keep companies honest you have to make them lose money for bad business
practices. You have to charge them far more than they would risk making an
outrageous claim.

